# 1997 Maxima ecu



## Philywilly (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello all, and thanks for the help in advance I'm a newbie. Can anyone tell me if I can put a used and or remanufactured ecu in a maxima.My girlfriend's car will not pass inspection and the dealership is trying to stick her for *$1500. * they told her a used one will not work. Is there anyway around this that is cheaper.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

It would work...but you should find the same year/tranny as your gf's. Otherwise you will most likely get CELs since different years sometimes had different pinouts and different emissions set up.

I think you could find an ecu for around $200-300...install is NOT fun.


----------



## Philywilly (Jan 13, 2005)

MrE--- is it easy to install, and will the vin number give the tranny info I would need?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Install from what I have heard will leave you cussing. It isn't so much that it's hard but rather the screws are VERY hard to reach.

What did you mean by VIN # though? ECUs don't have anything associated with that...not that I think anyway.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

He's referring to the type of transmission.. auto or manual.

you'll need the production date as well... it's stamped on that big sticker on the door sill.
you also need to know the trim level.. GXE/SE/GLE..
also need to know if it has power seats. don't know why, but that's what they're asking for.

www.car-part.com is a junkyard database, and there are ECUs listed in there starting at $50... 
go there and fill in the blanks and you'll find something.


----------



## Philywilly (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks guys, I will give it a try. I will see what happens and report on it. I will take all the info and look for this part thanks again


----------

